# A different approach



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's how I control my distances with my wedges
I take my 9 iron, pitching wedge, gap wedge and sand wedge.
I know how far I hit these full shots. 
Go to the range, and take the club back to what feels like 9 o'clock, left arm approximately parallel to the ground (it doesn't have to be exactly 9, but what feels like 9 to you), hit 10 balls, and get the average distance, do this with the 9, PW, GW and SW. now choke down 1 inch and repeat, then choke down 2 inches and repeat. You now have 12 different yardages you can rely on (some may duplicate)


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I assume you mean 3 oclock..9 oclock is in on the upswing.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I'm right handed, and if my head is 12, and if my arms are the hands of the clock, then my hands are at 9, yes?
So, no, I mean 9 lol
Be the clock


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

That's how I've always seen my clock. 300yards just sees his clock differently. The principle is the same.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

ok that makes sense..I was picturing the clock a different way..definently a good way to learn your clubs.


----------

